
The Firefox Browser is a privacy nightmare on desktop and mobile - drtillberg
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/the-firefox-browser-is-a-privacy-nightmare-on-desktop-and-mobile/
======
karmakaze
An overstatement.

> [...] then that telemetry data all of a sudden becomes the most personal of
> data.

> What does Firefox telemetry data include? According to the Mozilla wiki,
> telemetry data includes all the information needed to answer the following
> questions:
    
    
      How long does it take Firefox to start?
      How long does it take Firefox to load a web page?
      How much memory is Firefox consuming?
      How frequently do the Firefox cycle collector and garbage collector run?
      Was your session successfully restored when you last launched Firefox?

